# Another Update : Naval Jelly



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, I finished the bodywork on the truck. Went pretty well. Sanding Bondo and feathering paint reminds me of smoothing gyprock mud. 

So I started painting the truck...with the 4" foam roller and gallon of glossy white Tremclad. First coat is on the truck's tailgate and right fleetside and I think I put it on a little thick. Got a little too much 'orange peel' goin' on. However, no runs, no stroke marks. Gonna' wet sand this coat and apply another coat...a little thinner next time. 

Went with glossy white instead of my kids' recommendation of glossy yellow and the word 'TONKA' on the tailgate...kids! 

If I knew how to post pictures; I'd show you my progress.


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Grug said:


> If I knew how to post pictures; I'd show you my progress.


If ya need some schoolin', have a seat in the front row......


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

saudade said:


> If ya need some schoolin', have a seat in the front row......


"We don't need no education
We don't need no thought control
No dark sarcasm in the classroom
Teachers leave them kids alone"

Pink Floyd, The Wall


Just messin' with ya'...I love Pink Floyd. 

Ok, I'm listenin'. Although if I start to wander a little bit, it might be my attention deficit disorder.


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

Grug, if you have a PhotoBucket account or use another photo site like Google Picasa for photos, you can post links to those photos and the photo will show in the post.

- Get your photo uploaded to your photo service, Picasa or whatever
- Click on the photo in the album so you're seeing it full size and not as a thumbnail
- Right click or option-click (Mac) and select whatever is closest to "Copy image address"
- Start a post in Nissan Forums
- Click the Insert Image button, the one with the mountain picture
- Paste into the link window that opens and hit OK

That's it. Preview the the post to make sure it worked.

-Rob


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Grug said:


> Just messin' with ya'...I love Pink Floyd.


Saw PF do The Wall in concert in NYC so, so long ago.

As to "Perfessor" Rob, a big double Yep! I use Photobucket.

Some sites will resize pics as you upload. No need to post that 2214x1995 pic. I typically resize mine down to 800x600.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. Will have a look and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope these work.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmmm...well must've done sumthin' wrong. Not seeing any links to Photobucket.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Gonna' try again...




























s937.photobucket.com/albums/ad213/Grugger/?action=view&current=2010_0601April90011.jpg


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh well...gave it a shot. Guess you'll have to 'imagine' how it looked before and after.


----------



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

I just followed the one link and found the rest. Nice work man. Sweet ruck. Takin' mine camping today!


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice job on the body work!

Here are the pic links cleaned up; they just had http twice at the beginning of the link, like this: http://http://

Looks like you're off in the woods instead of the big city. How're the mosquitoes now?  My mom's folks are from around Rawdon, Nutby, and Tatamagouche.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey, thanks ap!

Yeah, I was able to follow the link, too. I didn't think it had worked...guess I was wrong.

The pink residue stuff on the bare metal over the wheel well is the naval jelly. You can see by the blackened metal (also just over the wheel well) some of the deeply pitted rust. That's where I'm hopin' the jelly was able to do it's thing and prevent the rust from blistering back anytime soon. I didn't have to be super picky about sanding the area just over the wheel well as there are bolt on plastic over fenders that cover about the first inch or so above the wheel well (believe only the 4WD trucks had these). Gonna' fill 'em with grease and reinstall them...as they can be rust traps.

The shot of the driver's side shows the pebble guard I sprayed on the lower rocker panels (for the length of the truck). I used a brush to apply the Tremclad over any pebble guard. I figured the texture from the brush strokes wouldn't be noticeable in this area (and the texture of the pebble guard is far from smooth).

Keep in mind folks that this is my daily driver truck so it doesn't have to be perfect. This is what I drag my firewood around in (see four cords to be cut and split in the background), haul gravel and other 'truck-like' stuff.

Anyways, hope to wet sand the right fleetside and tailgate this weekend and apply another coat...this time a little thinner.

Whew...and cheers!


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey, Rob! Thanks for working your magic so that the pics appeared automatically!

Yeah, so far I'm pretty satisfied with the bodywork. Those two holes were the worst part of the job.

Oh yeah, I'm in the woods! It's not the end of the Earth...but you can see it from my kitchen window! 

Bugs haven't been too bad; dry spring and all. I've got relatives in Tatamagouche, too (wife's side).

Thanks again for the help with the pics.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Damn Grug...you did that with a roller?...good work!


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Geo. Didn't get much done this weekend as the weather didn't cooperate...and I have no garage.

One downfall of the foam roller method is that it takes a long time to dry between coats. So, where I'm still driving the truck to work everyday, I can only really put a coat of paint on the truck on the weekend.

Ideally, a fella' would lay the truck up for a few days...in a garage...and get the job done.

Oh well.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Even more impressive that you aren't using a garage, I'm going to do my bodywork this fall, but I guess I'm lucky to be living in a much dryer climate, right now its 27% humidity and I won't be able to leave my truck in the shop at work overnight. But you have the sea air I hear all my maritime buddies whining about missing LOL. Still tho, for a weekend job, it looks decent!


----------

